# What do you do after working out?



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 14, 2021)

After an excellent workout, I would head to my kitchen to blend some homemade protein shakes. I would add fruits, vegetables, and egg whites for protein. What do you go for?


----------



## WendiWex (Feb 20, 2021)

hi Bev! I usually do a light smoothie,,I have been trying different protein powders,,haven't tried egg whites before! Looking up some recipes!


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 22, 2021)

WendiWex said:


> hi Bev! I usually do a light smoothie,,I have been trying different protein powders,,haven't tried egg whites before! Looking up some recipes!


I myself haven't tried protein powder. I hope It taste good.


----------



## HowrdJns899 (Apr 9, 2021)

I eat a banana, this is what I always do) I also go to the shower and go home, but sometimes I also do the same at home))


----------



## toupeemoor (Apr 12, 2021)

I usually have a smoothie or green juice then shower


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

HowrdJns899 said:


> I eat a banana, this is what I always do) I also go to the shower and go home, but sometimes I also do the same at home))


Mmm... Banana. I blend it with milk to make smoothies.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Apr 26, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> I usually have a smoothie or green juice then shower


Same! I love a smoothie after a good run.


----------



## lambada88 (Sep 9, 2021)

i prefer to rest


----------



## AmbyH (Sep 10, 2021)

I prefer to rest and then take a shower for awhile.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 11, 2021)

SCMarketing2021&!! said:


> I prefer to rest and then take a shower for awhile.



Same.


----------



## mirandamir (Sep 22, 2021)

AmbyH said:


> I prefer to rest and then take a shower for awhile.


Same!! But that's after having my protein shake.


----------



## Sonja1 (Dec 5, 2022)

BeverlyTazz said:


> After an excellent workout, I would head to my kitchen to blend some homemade protein shakes. I would add fruits, vegetables, and egg whites for protein. What do you go for?


I don’t eat anything after my workout. I’ve heard it said and it works for me: I don’t want to spike my insulin after a workout. I drink water and wait until dinner or just take a cold shower and go to bed if it’s late.


----------



## Green Emily (Dec 6, 2022)

I used to get very hungry during work outs and crave sugar...ive tried drinking water eat a some fruit to reduce cravings..important to eat after but need some time for body to cool first.


----------



## aradhana007 (Dec 9, 2022)

After Office hour, I go to the gym around 8:00PM and I came back after 9 so , First I do take rest on bed and keep my body cool down. Then after I do wash my face hand and legs or I may take warm shower then I do apply face moisturizer and body lotion, Becuase warm water could cause dryness in my skin. Then I do have dinner and do some my own work and go to the bed.


----------

